
RFC: Lanai backend – Google internal processor architecture - beltex
http://lists.llvm.org/pipermail/llvm-dev/2016-February/095118.html
======
beltex
_" This is internal hardware for us, so there's not a lot we can share, and
you can't really grab a version of the hardware. If that's a problem for the
community, I completely understand.

Mostly, I wanted to offer to upstream this because it seems likely about the
same utility as the AMDGPU backend for folks without an AMDGPU, or the XCore
backend, etc. It's small, and we're happy maintaining it and taking on any of
the effort around it."_

[http://lists.llvm.org/pipermail/llvm-
dev/2016-February/09512...](http://lists.llvm.org/pipermail/llvm-
dev/2016-February/095123.html)

------
mikecb
Appears to be a network card.

~~~
drxzcl
Interesting theory. What do you case this on? The lack of FPU?

~~~
mikecb
A guess, but myricom makes cards based on a chip explicitly called lanai:
[https://www.myricom.com/hardware/myri-10g-network-
adapters/2...](https://www.myricom.com/hardware/myri-10g-network-
adapters/203-what-s-the-difference-between-myri-10g-8a-and-8b-network-
adapters.html)

"LANai"

~~~
mikecb
Then again, someone mentioned this very card, and the response was that it was
internal hardware, so still a mystery.

